# Got an old smoker. First timer, how do I restore this thing?



## jmdribs (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello SmokingMeatForums,

My dad had this old smoker laying around and I want to put it to good use. I'd like to get it restored so i can learn the ropes for this summer.

So far I've planned to take a wire wheel to the inside and racks to remove the rust. Is there any type of burn I should do also to clean the inside? Any other suggestions? Also what is the propane connector for?

Here are pictures of what I'm working with.













photo 1.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 19, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 19, 2013


















photo 3.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 19, 2013


















photo 4.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 19, 2013


















photo 5.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 19, 2013


















photo 1.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 19, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## LanceR (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard.

Without being right there I suspect you'll just need to follow the propane line to the burner which is likely in the firebox as an alternate fuel source.  I can't tell what the vee shaped part at the right of the firebox is. 

A good brushing followed by soaking in hot soapy water and another brisk brushing will probably get the cooking grates ready for use and a good brushing to get any rust and scale off the interior of the smoking chamber followed by a coat of veggie oil is in order.

Wood ashes are corrosive so I'd give the firebox a good scraping and brushing and consider a couple of coats of high temp paint in the interior.  You may want to fabricate a simple ash pan to sit in the bottom of the firebox and keep ashes off the bottom since I also suspect the steel is pretty thin.  Just a simple sheet of thin sheet steel laying against the curve of the floor of the firebox will extend it's life.

Is that a cooking grate in the the firebox above a wood grate?  At any rate it looks like it will need a bit of repair.  If it's a cooking grate you might want to take it out when you aren't using it to extend it's life.

If the burner is rotted you may be able to find a suitable replacement at a home center or good hardware store.  Given the way things are merchandised you may have to wait for grilling season in your neck of the woods to find grill parts in stock.  Get a hose and regulator of appropriate length too.  That rig looks like it had an unintended fire I wouldn't trust either.

Where are you at?

Lance


----------



## boykjo (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like a old braunfel smoker. First I would check the bottom side of the firebox and bottom side of the cook chamber to see if any rust/deterioration has occurred and has weekend or rusted out  the bottom and needs repair. If it looks God you have a nice unit there.... The grate in the firebox is not an original piece and it looks like it will need to be replaced. If nothing is caked I would wash it out with a water hose, wipe it out throw 2 full lit chimneys of charcoal with the vents wide open and let it heat up to 250 for a bit and brush down the grates to clean them up. To restore i would wire brush it down and paint it (The outside only). I think the propane is not original and was added as a mod

Here's a lot of good stuff for ya to get you started

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=braunfel+

here's some advanced mods I did

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification
 

Good luck and happy smoking


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good wire brush (one mounted on an angle grinder if you got one works great), knock off all the rust, paint the outside only with some Rustoleum High Heat paint (available at Lowes, etc.), good coating of veggie oil on all inside parts of the cook chamber, build or buy a charcoal basket for the firebox, heta it up and smoke some goodness.  After painting and after the first fire, you can rub the firebox down with some veggie oil as well, this will help protect it a bit longer than just the paint.  As far as the propane, looks like a mod, you can always work on this after you get the smoker back to working order.


----------



## jmdribs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

I took a wire grinder to the inside. It still has a rust color, but I removed a lot of the built up junk side.

I hit the bottom of the firebox and smoking chamber with a hammer and they're solid. This rig feels well built and has some good weight to it. As for the propane line I plan on leaving it alone for a while.

Today I'll wash it and get it ready to throw some coals in it. Do I spray it with veggie oil before or after I light it up for the first time to clean it? Or Both?

Edit: Also buying a charcoal basket and looking into a digital thermometer. Not sure if the one currently on the smoker will work correctly.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2013)

JMD, evening....  Ski Freak did a mod to his smoker.... Independently adjustable FB air inlets.... he came up with an ingenious idea pictured here...  the lower air feeds the fire for more heat..... the upper air allows the heat  in the fire box to move through to the cook chamber....  He says it works awesome and he has great cooking control....   

Looking at that smoker, it sure looks like it will be a dandy.....  looks like the doors will need a little tweaking and some type of seals to make her air tight....  won't be much work but worth it....   Good luck.... lookin' forward to the first smoke....  Dave













Dual Air inlets Ski Freak.jpeg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 20, 2013


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks a lot like a Braunfel Black Diamond Smoker....one heck of a fine smoker and with a couple tweaks like Mr Omak mentioned, superb. Brush her down, burn it out, and hit it with a good coat of  high temp and you're set. Lance mentioned above about adding a liner in your fire box, not a bad idea, a lot of folks neglected these and they will weaken on the bottom of the fire box without proper care. Good luck!!


----------



## jmdribs (Mar 21, 2013)

Big thanks to everyone for the help.

Currently smoking my first ever rack of ribs. On the way home from school I picked up two racks of ribs, two bags of lump coal and some hickory chips. After some trial and error I got it at a steady temp and went for it. Hoping for the best because it looks delicious.

How often do you guys add chips to the fire box?













photo 1.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 21, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ jmdribs
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 21, 2013)

JMDRibs said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I took a wire grinder to the inside. It still has a rust color, but I removed a lot of the built up junk side.  *rust color is fine...  oil will soak in and take care of it*
> 
> ...


----------



## harris92 (Mar 31, 2013)

I bought an old New Braunfels Black Diamond a few months back.  Took it down to the bare metal and restored the entire smoker.  I added the following mods:  1.  Fully welded charcoal basket, baffle, extended the chimney to the grate level.  It cooks like a champ.













BlackDiamond.jpg



__ harris92
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------

